# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > حرفه ای: استفاده از چندین زبان در یک سیستم

## abtin021

با سلام ما می خواهیم سیستمی طراحی کنیم که بر ۳ زبان برنامه نویسی  C++‎‎‎‎ , Java ,Python پیاده سازی شود و از نقاط قوت هر زبان برای طراحی هر کدام از بخش ها استفاده کنیم.

سیستم بسیار بزرگ می باشد و خیلی شاخص ها داریم در این پروژه می خواستم بدونم که وب اپلیکیشن هایی مثل فیسبوک ، گوگل و ... چگونه پیاده سازی شده اند؟

یعنی از نظر معماری به چه صورت هستند می دونم که خیلی خیلی بزرگ هستند ولی می خوام دقیقاَ بدونم داره تو همچین سیستم هایی چه اتفاق هایی می افته و معماری آن ها به چه صورت است؟

نحوه پیاده سازی این ۳ زبان به چه صورتیه؟ 

اگر توضیحاتی دارید که مستند باشه خیلی بهتره چون اهمیت این موضوع برام خیلی مهمه و برای اینکار حسابی دارم تحقیق و برنامه ریزی می کنم

پیشاپیش از جواب هاتون ممنونم 

 :لبخند:

----------


## rostam_2016

سلام
بهتره با فریم ورک ها کار کنید . یا خودتون یکی شو شخصی سازی کنید

----------


## cups_of_java

> سلام
> بهتره با فریم ورک ها کار کنید . یا خودتون یکی شو شخصی سازی کنید



واقعن هدف شما از اینکه تاپیک های خیلی قدیمی رو تک تک پاسخ بدید و بیارید بالا چیه؟

----------


## phoenix87

چیزی که شما می خواین بهش می گن cross-language services یا Polyglot Microservices که اتفاقا فیس بوک ازش استفاده می کنه  و برای ارتباط این زبان ها Thrift رو ساخت.اکثر زبان ها رو هم ساپورت می کنه..یک سری سرویس مجزا با زبان های مختلف می سازی و با Thrift با هم صحبت می کنند.نیازی نداری بدونی فیس بوک چجوری کار می کنه کافیه در مورد معماری مایکروسرویس ها که این روزها همه گیر شده مطالعه کنی.

----------

